# Albino Hedgehogs



## OwlCity19

Hello All,

I just wanted to know what everyone thinks of Albino hedgehogs? I think they are absolutely adorable! Are Albinos harder to place in homes? I don't understand why that is. :? 

OwlCity19


----------



## Nancy

I love albinos and can't see myself ever being without one or two. I really don't understand why some people have such issues with them. Yes, they are hard to find homes for.


----------



## Lilysmommy

I think albinos (like every other color of hedgehog) are adorable as well. The red eyes are always what people say freak them out, but it's just old superstition. :roll:


----------



## EryBee

I love albinos! When I get my second hedgie I want him/her to be an albino.


----------



## CritterHeaven

Ok so I must admit I am not so crazy about albinos. Given time and becoming familiar with one would probably help. But I prefer the darker mask, dark eyes etc. The red eyes are a bit strange to those of us not used the albinos.


----------



## susanaproenca

CritterHeaven said:


> Ok so I must admit I am not so crazy about albinos. Given time and becoming familiar with one would probably help. But I prefer the darker mask, dark eyes etc. The red eyes are a bit strange to those of us not used the albinos.


I used to think exactly the same thing, and so did my boyfriend, until Pete came to us.  now I'm so in love with albinos I don't imagine myself without one ever again! I love pintos and might get a pinto hedgie one day, but I'm sure we will always have an albino around too. (well of course we will... Pete will live forever, won't she?!)


----------



## connorshogs

my last litter i had 3 out of 4 come out albino and even with ten people on waiting list i tought they would be here forever (that would have been ok with me ) i find albinos awsome maybe because my first was. she is my bigest sweetie. i get some people that only want albinos and others that will not take one they rather wait for darker. my albino is named moma i love her somuch my other albino is an albino pinto shez awsome to


----------



## Hedgehog Grove

Connor lol there is no such thing as an albino pinto lol.


----------



## susanaproenca

Hedgehog Grove said:


> Connor lol there is no such thing as an albino pinto lol.


Lol that would be nice for those like me, who like albinos and pintos! :lol:


----------



## HappyHedgies

Ha how do you get an albino pinto when they are both no pigmentation?

I love albinos! I still don't have one yet, but I would love to have one in the near future


----------



## connorshogs

this is why i call her albino pinto


----------



## habs_chick

hmm. seems legit to me. but i don't know much about colours lol


----------



## Lilysmommy

connorshogs said:


> this is why i call her albino pinto


I'm pretty sure that'd just be pinto, not albino. I think reverse pinto is the term for having more of the no pigment than the colored parts?


----------



## HappyHedgies

Hmm weird. It looks like a reverse pinto, but the albino explains the red eyes...and the coloured part is darker...maybe a dilute???


----------



## connorshogs

her parents have had this split face some with one darkand one whit ear and also ruby eyed albinos. i was told


----------



## Hedgehog Grove

Yup reverse pinto like I said in our emails lol

As for clarification for HappyHedgies, it is quite normal for reverse pintos to have red eyes


----------



## CritterHeaven

So albino = no quill pigment? Do they always have red eyes?


----------



## susanaproenca

CritterHeaven said:


> So albino = no quill pigment? Do they always have red eyes?


Yes. They completely lack pigmentation resulting in red eyes, pink skin and white quills.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove

yes just as susan said. 

zero, zip, zilch, nada lol no pigment what so ever anywhere. pink/bright red eyes, pink skin, noses, ears and their quills are a creamy white.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie

2 of 3 in one of my first litters were albinos, and they had SO MUCH PERSONALITY!! They were harder to place, but people who like albinos tend to LOOOVE them.


----------



## CritterHeaven

Do one of the parents have to be albinos before you get one? I assume not but am not sure how the genetics work


----------



## DasIgelPoggie

No they just need to be a carrier. These two were the babies of a cinnacot and an algerian chocolate pinto.


----------



## CritterHeaven

Interesting. Recessive gene it sounds like.


----------



## NoDivision

I think albinos re cute - I'm a sucker for light colored hogs, I'd love to have any kind of white or albino. Sherlock is pretty close. He's a very high pinto, one side of him is completely white XD I just think the creamy white quills are pretty!


----------



## Sunflowerseeds

susanaproenca said:


> CritterHeaven said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so I must admit I am not so crazy about albinos. Given time and becoming familiar with one would probably help. But I prefer the darker mask, dark eyes etc. The red eyes are a bit strange to those of us not used the albinos.
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think exactly the same thing, and so did my boyfriend, until Pete came to us.  now I'm so in love with albinos I don't imagine myself without one ever again! I love pintos and might get a pinto hedgie one day, but I'm sure we will always have an albino around too. (well of course we will... Pete will live forever, won't she?!)
Click to expand...

I'm the same way! I thought albinos were a little creepy looking and used to swear I would never own one. Then I saw Cupcake and knew she had to be mine and my outlook has totally changed.


----------



## Jaimie

My 1st hedgie is an albino...he's my crusty bugger but I love him anyhow.....He recently got to do the deed with my breeders females and I'm hoping with all my heart that at least one baby is an albino as well cause I will sooooooo take him/her!!!!!


----------



## Paprika<3

I would love to get an Albino. i think it would be awesome. I have always wanted an Albino animal but an Albino Hedgehog would be awesome!!


----------



## CritterHeaven

My daughter likes them. We almost adopted an albino guinea pig. They said he had been there a long time and it was hard to find homes for them. We thought about it a few days and then contacted them to get him but he was gone. Good he found a new home.

Maybe some day on the hedgehogs...


----------



## Judi

I was hesitant to get an albino at first because I thought my kids would think her eyes were creepy. She has a lot more personality though...almost like having a very small spiky cat than a hedgehog. One of her babies is albino and we're going to keep that one because he's such a little sweetheart.


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs

I have always thought albinos are unique and beautiful. I did have a bit of a hard time placing them though. I would show people a couple of babies to hold and play with so they could decided which they wanted to take home, and most always the choice were foremost not an albino. I'd ask why, they'd always say the pink eyes. Usually if I get an e-mail or phone call about an albino, the person specifically wants one, and will wait until they can have one rather than choosing a non-albino


----------



## cylaura

I don't have an albino hedgie, but I do work with white albino rats every day in my lab - and they are just the cutest! They are so sweet, and just love to be petted or snuggle up in the crook of your arm. And so smart, too! I used to be one of those people who thought the red-eyed thing was a little creepy, but I've been converted. I'm not technically allowed to have a rat at home while I work here (for fear I might accidentally bring in some sort of illness) but as soon as I leave this job, getting an albino rat is high on the priority list.  

I was also told that the albinism gene affects their eyesight - the red-eyed rats can't actually see as well as their dark-eyed counterparts. I'm assuming it works the same way for hedgies. Maybe that's why so many albino hedgies are sweet cuddlers? They can't see as well so they are more trusting?


----------



## dannielle1421

My hedgie is an albino, her baby is a salt and pepper. I love them both. I like the albinos because they are different! People think it is cool that I have a hedgehog, but think its even cooler that I have an albino


----------



## dannielle1421

My hedgie is an albino, her baby is a salt and pepper. I love them both. I like the albinos because they are different! People think it is cool that I have a hedgehog, but think its even cooler that I have an albino


----------



## Sunflowerseeds

cylaura said:


> I was also told that the albinism gene affects their eyesight - the red-eyed rats can't actually see as well as their dark-eyed counterparts. I'm assuming it works the same way for hedgies. Maybe that's why so many albino hedgies are sweet cuddlers? They can't see as well so they are more trusting?


Hedgehogs already have such terrible eyesight, if it is true then I'm sure Cupcake is near blind. She was a cuddler when I first got her, but since she's been quilling it's a totally different story. She doesn't huff, or roll up, she just lunges at you if she smells you nearby, and hardly ever stays still for cuddle time, always wanting to run away...


----------



## LittleBrownJug

I really enjoy them. Color has never been a huge deal to me, do I like some colors more so then others yes but I wouldn't let me turn me off of an animal if they had the right personality for me.  I see albino hedgehogs as black dogs in the shelter. Usually the least chosen due to silly myths or stories. The ones that no one else want always drag me in.


----------



## MoonBean

I don't think I will have a second hedgie, one at a time for now, but I would love a cute little albino. The pink eyes don't bother me at all.


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs

All this talk about albinos makes me want one, I keep thinking about it I really like them!


----------



## HappyHedgies

WE ARE GETTING ALBINOS!

We are rescuing a little stubborn guy from a lady located in Surrey, he is 1 year old and has a little big of a fussy side to him, but that never hurt anyone, he just needs to be socialized and handle a bit more and we would love to help him with that 

Then, we are purchasing a baby girl from a SPB in WhiteRock. We can't wait to add these additions to our herd 

We are planning to name them Nova and Butters :mrgreen:


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs

what's an SPB?


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs

ok nevermind, I figured it out.small private breeder.hadn't heard that one before


----------



## HappyHedgies

You are dead on with that  

I can't wait to get them! I'm really excited


----------



## CritterHeaven

Do rescues often come with pedigrees?


----------



## leaveittoweaver

My hedgie is an albino. He's a grumpy little thing but I still love him, creepy red/pink eyes and all!


----------



## Nancy

CritterHeaven said:


> Do rescues often come with pedigrees?


On rare occasion one might but usually no.


----------



## leopardhedgehog

I'm kind of neutral on albinos-I'm not crazy about the red/pink eyes but I'm ok with then and I think the white quills are beautiful


----------



## HappyHedgies

Our new rescue Butters  He is very stubborn and was never handled but with some good socializing hopefully he will warm up to us. We are happy to have him.


----------



## PJM

Butters is a cutie! I love his name! That was on our list of hedgie names too


----------



## CritterHeaven

He looks sweet but shy! Will he be in your breeding program?


----------



## HappyHedgies

CritterHeaven said:


> He looks sweet but shy! Will he be in your breeding program?


He eventually will I'm hoping. We still have to take him to the vet to make sure he's healthy (he's in quarantine right now), then we have some major socializing to do obviously. So, it won't be for awhile until we will breed him.


----------



## Nancy

HappyHedgies said:


> He eventually will I'm hoping. We still have to take him to the vet to make sure he's healthy (he's in quarantine right now), then we have some major socializing to do obviously. So, it won't be for awhile until we will breed him.


You've got to be kidding! You are seriously planning on breeding a rescue!


----------



## nikki

Have you told the HBA you'll be breeding rescues?? That's against their policies and you won't be able to be a member. Just the fact that you'd even consider it shows that you shouldn't be breeding anything.......wow....


----------



## HappyHedgies

What do you consider as a rescue? because we purchased him for a $$ amount. I just want to clarify what a rescue is because I may be wrong.


----------



## Nancy

It doesn't matter in the least if you paid for him. Does he come with a registered lineage? If not, then he should not be bred, ever. Sometimes rescue/rehomes will come with lineage or the lineage can be gotten from the breeder. It still doesn't mean the hedgehog should be bred even if the lineage is good. How do you know what type of care the hedgehog has had. Also, with a "rescue", you can never be certain that what the former owner is telling you is true. 

A Rescue is a hedgehog that if it is left in the current situation it will not survive. 

A Rehome is a hedgehog that is being taken care of but the owner can no longer keep him for whatever reason. 

Sometimes a rehome will have good lineage and come from a good home and yes, there are circumstances where it is okay to breed a rehome. One that's been bounced from home to home shouldn't be bred regardless of it's lineage. 

Grabbing up hedgehogs off of kijiji to breed is back yard breeder mentality.


----------



## nikki

Nancy is 100% right, unless you know the breeder he came from, and the breeder can trace his homes from when he left her place to when you got him, and the breeder approves him for breeder, with a pedigree, you can't can call yourself a "reputable breeder" and even consider breeding him. The fact that you don't know this, and have considered breeding him, to me, shows immaturity, and a total lack of responsibility. 


Sometimes true rescues are paid from by registered rescues...we call it "ransome money".


----------



## HappyHedgies

Well considering he was in livable living conditions and the person didn't want him anymore because she wanted a dog instead I guess he is a rehome.

What you all are saying is to be able to breed hedgehogs, all hedgehogs must have some sort of linage. Most, if not all of our hedgehogs are from SPB in the area. All our hedgehogs never came with pedigrees, people don't keep that sort of information where we live and we can't afford to purchase hedgehogs and ship from Eastern Canada or down in the states at the moment. We are providing all of our hedgehogs all the essentials they need and more. We take them to the vet, get them treated, keep them clean and socialized. We are not a bad home and/or "backyard breeders" That's why we are taking the time to do all this linage and researching so we have all their records and are keeping track of everything and organized that way there is someone on the West side in Canada that has this stuff. Hedgehog breeders are harder to find in BC/Alberta than in Toronto or Eastern Canada. We are not bad people nor treating our hedgehogs and animals like crap. There are people, other breeders even, that are doing so much worse than we are right now, but still get a slap on the hand.

All we want to be is good breeders, but all I get from all the admins is just bashing and negativity. When we are doing so many things right, then one thing wrong, that gets overlooked by all the good we have done. We are obviously dedicated to be hand feeding a litter. If we didn't care about our hedgehogs and their needs we would just let them die.

I'm just defending myself and letting people know how I feel on our side of this.


----------



## LarryT

If you can not afford to get hedgies with good linage/pedigrees than you should not be breeding. Buying rehomes/rescues/petstore hedgies and breeding them is the definition of a back yard breeder.


----------



## HappyHedgies

Not everyone has gotten their hedgehogs from breeders. How did breeders first start breeding then? I thought this site was to help provide answers to questions not to BASH people on their actions, but help CORRECT them. Like I said, All we want to be is good breeders, but all I get from all the admins is just bashing and negativity. When we are doing so many things right, then one thing wrong, that gets overlooked by all the good we have done.

We can never do anything for acceptance. It seems "new breeders" aren't accepted here. Not to mention, we have been seeking help and everything, but we can't even get that. So, don't even say we haven't tried.


----------



## nikki

I live in Northern Alberta, and I drove 3 days down to Oregon because I wanted good breeding stock, and I drove back 3 days to get home with them. The trip cost me over $1000 but I was willing to do because I wanted good breeding stock. If you can't afford good breeding stock you shouldn't be breeding. Using the excuse "there isn't any close to me" isn't garbage. You're alot close to hedghog breeders than I am. 

If you can't afford to get good breeding stock you shouldn't be breeding . Period.

You want acceptance? then act resposibly, don't make excuses. I was a new breeder here once...and I was accepted because I listened, learned and was resposible for my actions.


----------



## HappyHedgies

Well we also have spent over $1000 on all of our herd and home stuff too, but doesn't mean we aren't providing healthy hedgehogs. All of our hedgehogs and their babies are all very healthy, so it's not like we are selling sick hedgehogs. Not to mention we aren't breeding sick or unhealthy hedgehogs either.

So really just because we don't have a piece of paper stating where they came from makes us bad breeders? To me, that seems really unfair.

All you breeders couldn't have started out buying from other breeders, someone has to start somewhere. We have guarantees and policies and take our babies to the vet at 5 weeks old. We are not bad breeders just trying to make a buck or two. If we were only trying to make money, we wouldn't take time off work to hand feed babies, nor give them the great home we are providing.


----------



## LarryT

You could be breeding close relatives and not even know it,inbreeding is not healthy.


----------



## nikki

Whether they are "healthy' or not isn't the problem...You have NO way of knowing if you're breeding hedgehogs that are carrying WHS...dont' you understand that???? 

That $1000 I spent was just the travelling expenses, not the cost of the hedgies, or the vet inspections, or the fees to the boarder vet, or their cages, or the food for them. Altogether for 3 breeders I spent well over $2000, not counting missed time from work, cages food and other expenses...

We have also spent over $2000 renovating their room, plus more on cages, liners heating costs..etc...its not about how much you spend, but what you're doing to improve the genetics of the animal...and you're not inproving anything...


----------



## HappyHedgies

LarryT said:


> You could be breeding close relatives and not even know it,inbreeding is not healthy.


We don't inbreed our hedgehogs. Of course, we know its unhealthy.


----------



## nikki

If you don't know their lineage, how do you know they aren't related??? You could be inbreeding and not know it.


----------



## LarryT

HappyHedgies said:


> LarryT said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could be breeding close relatives and not even know it,inbreeding is not healthy.
> 
> 
> 
> We don't inbreed our hedgehogs. Of course, we know its unhealthy.
Click to expand...

If you don't know the linage and do not have a pedigree you have no clue as to what's what.


----------



## Nancy

Larry is exactly right. Getting set up to breed properly is not cheap and if you can't afford to do it properly, you should not be doing it. Even small private breeders should have lineage and if they don't provide it, the hedgehogs are not breeding quality. 

When I first started breeding nobody in Ontario was registering but the hedgehogs I got came with lineage, just not registered lineage. Importing from the states back then was very complicated and most breeders in the US would not ship to Canada. Now it is easy to bring them into Canada and most breeders that ship will ship to Canada. You can have multiple hedgehogs per carrier so actually the shipping is not that pricey. 

Caring about your hedgehogs is much more than just taking good care of them. As a breeder you need to be concerned about their genetic health to know if there is a possibility of them carrying WHS or if there is a history of cancers or other diseases. 

If you are bying these rescues off kijiji and SPB's, then why not save your money and get a few breeding quality hogs with good lineage shipped in? Doing something properly is not always easy or cheap and if you want to be considered reputable, you are going to have to do some changing.

It's a load of crap to say new breeders aren't accepted here. Sure they are. Hedgehog Grove, for example, is a new breeder but the difference here is, Hedgehog Grove is doing things properly. They are buying breeding quality hedgehogs and listening and learning. All you do is argue when people try to correct or help you.


----------



## HappyHedgies

We are in the process of getting hedgehogs from breeders in the states, so it's not like it's not happening, we will get there. It just takes some time.


----------



## nikki

Did you not just say you can't afford to get them from the US?


> we can't afford to purchase hedgehogs and ship from Eastern Canada or down in the states at the moment


and now you are getting some from the US? If you really are, then why not wait till you get them?


----------



## Hoppin Hedgehogs

You dont seem to understand what people are saying. In B.C. there are only a handful of breeders and even fewer with hedgehogs that are not related. If you got 13 hedgehogs from the lower mainland I would bet that at least some of your hedgehogs are related. You can't guarantee that they are not so you should not breed them as well as you can't be sure about genetic health problems in the future. A vet. check can only tell you about current problems.

We bought our first hedgehog as a pet with no intensions of breeding. After owning her for a year we *LOOKED* into breeding and did all the research first to inform ourselves so we know what to do in the event of a problem.

After that we contacted breeders(not locally) and selectivly picked our herd. We will not be breeding our first hedgehog as it was a pet store hedgehog, even though we owned it since she was 6 weeks old.

Basicly you started out on the wrong foot when you started your breeding program. You may not understand what a backyard breeder is. A backyard breeder is a breeder that breeds what ever animal they can and they get them from who ever has it locally for the cheapest price.


----------



## Brayrox

I dont have an albino but i like them. their eyes set me off a little but other than that minor thing i love them


----------



## Rai-guy

I created a new thread in response to some of the things I have heard in this thread and in past threads. It can be viewed here:

viewtopic.php?f=5&t=10566


----------



## HedgeNoob

Hey I am new to owning hedgehogs. I am a pet owner with a cat, dog, reef tank, and now a hedgehog! I purchased him today and he appears to have all characteristics of an albino hedgehog except for one thing. his eyes are not red, they are more of a darker violet or black color. i have not been able to match a discription based off of other websites that i have seen, even the ones with pictures. does anyone know what he might be? i know a picture might be helpful but it is to late to take one tonight and i might be able to post one tomorrow.


----------



## BirchBeer1

I love my albino, Maximus. The red eyes freak some people out but the pure creamy colour of his quills and belly are simply to die for! Its adorable, I almost wanted to call him Commander Custard but I figured he needed a bit more of a manly name haha. 

I have found that their immune systems are a little more weak than their non-albino families. Even the slightest bit of stress and immediately there is a change in his poop and his stomach is much more sensitive to new foods.


----------



## DesireeM81

I can't say that my albino is like that at all. He is my best eater. He eats everything I put in front of him and has never had a sensitive stomach. The only thing is that he is blind in one eye and probably can't see to well out of the other but it's never bothered him a bit. But I can't point that out as a albino quality since his life before me was not in the greatest. 

While he does get stressed by change, so does one of my other non-albino hedgehogs, it hasn't seem to have impacted his health in the slightest.


----------



## Nancy

I've never heard of any health issues because they are albino. There are in other animals, but not hedgehogs.


----------



## BirchBeer1

Really? Then I guess Maximus is just weird haha He's behaving very strange for me right now so it may be something unrelated to the Albinism. We shall see.


----------



## HedgeQuarters

HedgeNoob said:


> Hey I am new to owning hedgehogs. I am a pet owner with a cat, dog, reef tank, and now a hedgehog! I purchased him today and he appears to have all characteristics of an albino hedgehog except for one thing. his eyes are not red, they are more of a darker violet or black color. i have not been able to match a discription based off of other websites that i have seen, even the ones with pictures. does anyone know what he might be? i know a picture might be helpful but it is to late to take one tonight and i might be able to post one tomorrow.


If you have a picture, I would love to see. Maybe I can help you determine what color he is.


----------

